# BNP, Museo de la Nacion y San Borja (y alrededores).



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Bueno chicos espero les gusten las fotos, porque fue un chongaso tomarlas.
La biblioteca esta chevere, lo unico que no me gusta es que las rejas, corremanos y escaleres externas fueron pintandas de verde, mucho mejor hubiese quedado pintadas de blanco. Y claro el exceso de palmeras, unos arboles hubiesen sido mucho mejor.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

no se ami parecer apreciera que la bibliteca no esta terminada hno:


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

^^Si esta terminada, y esta bien chevere (sobretodo los interiores, pero no me dejaron tomar fotos, solo le tome fotos al atrio y al lobby). Claro el proyecto se ve un poco desactualizado porque el proyecta es de la decada del 80. Lo aqui me parece q lo desmerece bastante es la falta de paisagismo en el entorno. Faltan arboles de grande porte.


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

Buenas fotos, a mi me parece una muy buena obra la biblioteca, sus materiales, concreto, metal y vidrio, estan bien conjugados en espacios amplios, bien iluminados y contemporaneos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sí, faltan arboles frondosos, el BNP se ve bien. Salu2 Mango, esperamos más fotos.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Se ve bien, incluso el logo me gusta. Dicen que el auditorio es chico pero bonito también.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*mango, excelentes fotos, no la conocía de cerca.*


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Buenas fotos Mango, arquitectonicamente hablado el edificio entona bien con sus alrededores, pero a mi gusto más parece un deposito de libros o archivos que una biblioteca, en fin se que tambien remodelaron la biblioteca de la Ave. Abancay, que si la llegue a conocer de niño y me gusto y aúnque el edificio es algo antiguo, si parece más ser una biblioteca.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

^^ Si de hecho que si, no tiene cara de biblioteca, tiene mas cara de Archivo Nacional, o centro cultural. Ademas el MinEdu funciona ahi.

Bueno aqui les dejo mas fotos!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Me gusta la biblioteca, también es interesante sabiendo que se pudo terminar con el aporte de muchas personas e instituciones dado el poco caso que le hacia el gobierno.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*La nueva Biblioteca me encanta !!!*

Obviamente ya me hice socio y he ido unas 3 veces... realmente un orgullo el local... Una excelente obra !!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Tengo la impresión que lo mas importante de ese lugar son los libros porque como infraestructura no me agrada para nada. 


Gracias por compartir las fotos Mangolight.


saludos.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

A ver chicos! una panoramica, creo que es un angulo que nunca se ha mostrado aqui les va!!!


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Aqui el contraste, en primer plano San Isidro, al medio los feos techos de surquillo con algunos edificios nuevos y al fondo Miraflores. Al lado isquierdo se puede apreciar el nuevo mall en construccion, de hecho eso le va subir el valor a esa zona, que es bien fea. He escuchado en el noticiero tambien que devido a esa inversion se mejorara la seguridad en la zona con ayuda de camaras de seguridad que seran instaladas por la municipalidad y la PNP.










Noten la falta de areas verdes en surquillo, en contraste con San Borja y San isidro.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué llamativas esas dos panorámicas.

Me siento casi un criminal por no haber ido aún a la nueva BNP. Ya debería tener mi carnet y estar leyendo varios libros. Eso sí, siento que algo le falta a la construcción.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buenas panoramicas Mangolight, aún hay muchisimo espacio para crecer verticalmente, me imaguino que unos diez años más esas panoramicas seran completamente diferentes, al menos eso espero. Aún falta densidad en la zona, yo pienso que si hubiera una linea de metro ó subterraneo por ahi, ayudaría muchisimo a que esa zona se densifique mucho más, ya que el trafico por esa zona, debe de estar.....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Geniales las panorámicas Mango.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

San Borja es uno de los distritos que más me gusta, muy bonitas fotos.


----------



## Jose Amadeo (Feb 12, 2009)

ta bueno como banner la primera foto panoramica


----------

